# 7 String Guitar for Tiny Hands?



## Eclectic (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey whats up. I'm new to these forums and want to pursue a 7 string. I play mostly heavy music. I have a concern with 7 string though. I have unusual small hands (6.25'' in length from tip of middle finger to bottom of palm) currently i play a gibson sg with a 60's slim style neck. I have been playing 7 years and can stretch from 1st fret to 6th fret without too much difficulty. I tried searching the forum but it seems people with small hand even have larger hands than myself. I guess my question is, are there 7 string guitar made for people with small hands. Oh an i tried a schecter c-7 but that is almost impossible for me play efficiently.

thanks
-eclectic


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

Practice is all you need. If my girlfriend who has rather small hands can easily chord on my UV's and RG7's you should have no problem once you get more practice with it under your belt.

I'm sure there were other factors to the C-7 not being overly comfortable, namely the thicker neck and longer scale.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,

You have a few options. There's an Ibanez AX model (I forgot the exact type name) which is 24.75'' in scale length, as well as an Epiphone 7 string Les Paul with a 24.75'' scale length.

I think however, that it's more about neck profile for you. You probably want to stick to a thin neck (I have a friend who has the same problem but he manages to play an 8 string guitar in the RG 2228 perfectly due to the thin ish neck).

My recommendation would be an RG 1527 by Ibanez, as they have very friggin' thin necks. Another recommendation that I could offer you would be an Emperion 7 string, as they use a 16'' radius which is pretty friggin' small. You can check them out on Emperion Guitars

Warning about the last one, they haven't actually shipped a single guitar yet that I know of. If you decide to go with them I'de wait until some SS.org members recieve their orders and post their reviews on this site


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Another recommendation that I could offer you would be an Emperion 7 string, as they use a 16'' radius which is pretty friggin' small. You can check them out on Emperion Guitars



The fretboard radius has ZERO to do with neck size. It's simply the curvature of the fretboard expressed in the diameter of a circle. Ibanez necks aren't thin because they have a 17" radius, they're thin because they're cut, shaped, and sanded to be thinner.

Another prime example would be that 20" radius (remember the higher the radius the flatter the board) Carvin DC7x7 necks are still thicker than 7-string MIJ Ibanez necks.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The fretboard radius has ZERO to do with neck size. It's simply the curvature of the fretboard expressed in the diameter of a circle. Ibanez necks aren't thin because they have a 17" radius, they're thin because they're cut, shaped, and sanded to be thinner.
> 
> Another prime example would be that 20" radius (remember the higher the radius the flatter the board) Carvin DC7x7 necks are still thicker than 7-string MIJ Ibanez necks.



Correct me if I'm wrong here; but doesn't this mean that the neck could indeed be thicker, but the strings are closer together which would be more beneficial for small hands?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 25, 2010)

Try some Ibanez, very comfortable necks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here; but doesn't this mean that the neck could indeed be thicker, but the strings are closer together which would be more beneficial for small hands?



Well the strings wouldn't sit closer together, that's up to the bridge and nut, but the distance would be more curved. Think of it as running 1 mile down the block, then running 1 mile around a circular track. The distance is exactly the same, it's just positioned differently. 

As for the thickness, it's all dependent on several factors. A factor such as radius has just about zero influence on how wide/narrow a guitar's neck is, nor how thick or thin. 

It's all about the actual, measured thickness of the neck once shaped, added to the thickness once finished, of the fretboard. Of course even then there are other factors, such as frets.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 25, 2010)

He could possibly go for an ESP, for the thin neck - are there any ESPs with a 24.75 inch scale?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

Malacoda said:


> He could possibly go for an ESP, for the thin neck - are there any ESPs with a 24.75 inch scale?



Not 7s.


----------



## metalgod72 (Mar 25, 2010)

you know what they say about guys with small hands 

kidding...

my hands are only a little larger and I have had good luck with Ibanez Sevens, and as previously stated, it is not really the neck radius that is limiting, just practice and getting used to the width and you will be shreddin in no time.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The fretboard radius has ZERO to do with neck size. It's simply the curvature of the fretboard expressed in the diameter of a circle. Ibanez necks aren't thin because they have a 17" radius, they're thin because they're cut, shaped, and sanded to be thinner.
> 
> Another prime example would be that 20" radius (remember the higher the radius the flatter the board) Carvin DC7x7 necks are still thicker than 7-string MIJ Ibanez necks.



Highly irrelevant, but Carvin 7s are actually 12" radius. Their sixes have three options, 10" 12" and 14", but the sevens can only be 12". The only carvins that are 20" are Holdsworths and classicals.

You can special-order a 20" radius, but it's an "option 50" which is an upcharge as well as making your order non-refundable. Last time I called in an order I was quoted $100 for the 20" radius on a 7.

source: Carvin.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio: Fingerboard Radii Guide


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 25, 2010)

I wanna play a seven, but I have these tiny hands.










Try Ibanez. Most of the Ibby 7's I've played have thinner necks than my LTD.


----------



## Eclectic (Mar 25, 2010)

My hands aren't that small! but anyways, I'm gunna have to take trip to guitar center soon and see if they got any ibanez's, thanks for the help guys


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2010)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Highly irrelevant, but Carvin 7s are actually 12" radius. Their sixes have three options, 10" 12" and 14", but the sevens can only be 12". The only carvins that are 20" are Holdsworths and classicals.
> 
> You can special-order a 20" radius, but it's an "option 50" which is an upcharge as well as making your order non-refundable. Last time I called in an order I was quoted $100 for the 20" radius on a 7.
> 
> source: Carvin.com - Guitars, Amplifiers & Pro Audio: Fingerboard Radii Guide



I was using Carvin as the example, as I don't have the hard data (i.e. neck thickness measurements) of other brands which have used a 20" radii on a 7. 

If you look in this thread, you'll see the measurments of a 20" radius'd Carvin DC7 compared to the 17" radius'd UV. 

Regardless whether it's an extra fee or "option 50" Carvin does allow any Joe Schmo with an extra $100 to get a 20" radius fretboard on a DC7x7. You're just splitting hairs.


----------



## MJS (Mar 25, 2010)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Highly irrelevant, but Carvin 7s are actually 12" radius.



14"


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 25, 2010)

Your going to have to feel around for yourself, my hands are only mildly bigger than yours hardly anything that'd make a huge difference and I can comfortably get around on a 27" 8 string.

I actually did so without even noticing the extended scale at first, so really its up to you what your comfortable with. I would recommend some old ibanez as I'm a golden age ibanez fanboy.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 25, 2010)

ibanez. if you want a thin neck look at the old uv's or the 1077xl also has a thin neck.

i have small hands and i'm fine


----------

